# Are camber bolts needed for eibach install



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

In my experience there is not much in the way of camber adjustment from the factory.
I would not put my car on the alignment rack without having them installed.
The money you spend on the camber bolts will save you more than another alignment would cost, by a large bit.
I have had to do this with multiple Saturn's, Toyota's and a Hyundai.


----------



## Bamtnm (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks, I will order a set along with the springs


----------

